# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Las oficinas de la CHG, en Ciudad Real, acogen a partir de hoy la exposición 50 años de la Guardería Fluvial

## Embalses

Las oficinas de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG) acogen a partir de hoy lunes, 26 de enero, y hasta el 30 de enero, la exposición "50 años de la Guardería Fluvial", personal encargado de la vigilancia del dominio público hidráulico en el territorio de la cuenca del Guadiana .

Desde aquel año 58 en que nació para "guardar los ríos" hasta hoy, la Guardería se ha ido forjando como un gran cuerpo de la Administración, responsable de vigilar el dominio público hidráulico en el territorio de la cuenca del Guadiana y trabajar como "los ojos y los oídos" de la Confederación Hidrográfica, indicó esta institución en nota de prensa.

Si en los primeros tiempos la falta de formación y escasez de medios se suplía con la intuición y buena disposición, hoy la Guardería Fluvial se configura como un verdadero cuerpo de la Administración del Estado.

La labor de esta Guardería Fluvial, en el seno de las Confederaciones en España, es fundamental para llevar a cabo las funciones que han sido encomendadas a este organismo. Sin un control efectivo, una tutela permanente y vigilancia organizada a lo largo del dominio público hidráulico, es completamente impensable la práctica de una política hidráulica eficaz, siendo la Guardería Fluvial es la principal encargada de desarrollar estas funciones, manifestaron desde la CHG.

Su principal labor es la de controlar y asegurar que los recursos hídricos del río sean correctamente utilizados por las personas. Sólo el año pasado, los Guardas fluviales del Guadiana elaboraron 6.670 informes y formalizaron 1.492 boletines de denuncia.

Para ejercer sus funciones, el Guadiana se divide en dos zonas (oriental y occidental), ocho subzonas (asignadas a Guardas mayores) y treinta y tres sectores que dependen cada uno de ellos de uno o dos guardas fluviales.

Sin embargo, el camino andado desde su creación por esta Guardería fluvial ha sido largo, y las vicisitudes por las que ha pasado han sido en la mayoría de los casos fiel reflejo de la propia historia de España.

Para ello, la CHG ha organizado una exposición que quiere recoger el testimonio de la gran labor realizada y reflejar lo que ha sido su historia.

La exposición permanecerá abierta, en la Sala de Juntas de la CHG (Carretera de Porzuna, 6 Ciudad Real) desde hoy al 30 de enero en horario de 10.00 a 13.00 horas y de 17.00 a 20.00 horas.

----------

